# Nơi cung ứng bình phong bàn thờ Bình Phong Sài Gòn



## binhphongsaigon (29 Tháng tư 2021)

Bình Phong Sài Gòn là đơn vị chuyên phân phối nhiều sản phẩm bình phong, vách ngăn từ chất liệu gỗ, nhựa, chất liệu nhôm

Bình phong bàn thờ có thành phần chính làm từ gỗ công nghiệp, cụ thể là gỗ sồi được nghiền thành bột gỗ trộn với keo kết dính ép thành tấm. Qua quá trình xử lí mối mọt và kiểm tra độ cong vênh của sản phẩm nên độ chịu lực của vách gỗ khá tốt.

Tuy nhiên trong một số điều kiện môi trường không như mong muốn như khả năng chịu nước lâu dài, hay dưới tác động của nhiệt độ cao, vách ngăn gỗ sẽ khó có thể giữ độ bền và tuổi thọ xài. Chính vì vậy, giải pháp tối ưu cho vấn đề này chính là kết hợp nhựa PVC vào cùng một sản phẩm.


- Bình phong bàn thờ sẽ là sản phẩm vách ngăn giả gỗ tối ưu giúp ngăn cách không gian khác với thờ tự, chống bám bụi bẩn, tạo không gian riêng biệt tránh sự tiếp xúc hay ồn ào, mang lại cảm giác trang trọng và tôn nghiêm.
- Sự rộng rãi họa tiết hoa văn sẽ là điểm nhấn giúp tăng thêm nét đẹp cho bàn thờ. Ngoài ra bạn có thể chọn lọc những họa tiết theo ý thích hoặc dựa trên các quan niệm phong thủy bằng cách điêu khắc chữ. Ví dụ như nhiều mẫu câu thư pháp hay câu mong điềm lành như phúc lộc thọ nhằm cầu sự bình yên và may mắn.







THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ


Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ phường 11 Bình Thạnh TPHCM
Điện thoại: 1900 2881 – 028 7777 2881


----------

